

Is there an open Health/Fitness Api? - mrsharps

Hello Hackers.  I’m a long time reader, first time poster with a question: Is there an open health and&#x2F;or fitness tracking api?<p>Obviously with the rise of wearable technology, fitness tracking has become very popular.  And many a company have created systems for tracking, storing, and analyzing the data.  These include the forthcoming Apple Healthkit and Google fit, but also include Microsoft Healthvault, Nike Plus, Fitbit, and RunKeeper HealthGraph to name a few.  But all of these are limited to what the technology company allows you to store&#x2F;retrieve and require you to put your health data on their servers.<p>Therefore, I am wondering is there a such thing as an open health&#x2F;fitness api.  This would like be a combination of open source, platform agnostic and self hostable.
======
mrsharps
anyone? please.

